# For Sale. Gaggia Classic. Twickenham.



## pubdoggy (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a Classic, brushed steel, in original packaging with all accessories for sale. Recently de-scaled and in perfect condition.

£130 - bargain









Available to view in either Twickenham or Wandsworth.

Please reply here if interested.

Thanks

Si


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Si

I am interested and could collect this weekend if still available

PM with my number sent


----------



## pubdoggy (Feb 12, 2009)

Sold!

Cheers Glenn


----------

